# Blue velvet Nudi in stock!



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

As the title says I have a limited supply of Blue Velvet Nudi for sale.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Great for flatworm eradication - and they are beautiful color !


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Bullet said:


> Great for flatworm eradication - and they are beautiful color !


Yup!

$15 each or 3 for $40


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

What do you feed em after all the flag worms are gone?


----------



## aks72ca (Apr 19, 2014)

BIGSHOW said:


> As the title says I have a limited supply of Blue Velvet Nudi for sale.


Hi,

Any Berghia Nudibranchs - The aiptasia eating nudibranch available ?

Tks, Neil


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Pics please.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

If anyone is going to see big show and lives or works near aurora and new market please let me know. I would like one.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

simba said:


> Pics please.


They all look the same . Check google


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

aks72ca said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any Berghia Nudibranchs - The aiptasia eating nudibranch available ?
> 
> Tks, Neil


Sorry no I dont


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

TBemba said:


> What do you feed em after all the flag worms are gone?


Only eat flatworms


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

I can probably drop off along the QEW/427 area for those interested.


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

BIGSHOW said:


> I can probably drop off along the QEW/427 area for those interested.


I might be interested in grabbing one blue velvet nudi if your can drop off. Depends on what day and time you'll be doing this. I own a retail shop and it's hard for me to find time to leave the shop. Let me know what you can arrange.


----------

